# Cool Behaviors



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I had a hen producing hatching eggs about 3 months ago where I collected a couple because her nest had to be relocated. A major wind event knocked her nest site over destroying most of the eggs. Those eggs where placed into a working incubator and brooded in parallel to the additional eggs the hen kept for herself. Now nearly 8 weeks later, the hen-reared and incubator / brooder reared chicks are interacting. The hen does not recognize the chick she did not raise and thus normally she and "her" chicks run the first one off. Yesterday while was feeding a female dog that is prone to intervening in chicken conflicts took up for the incubator chick making so it could eat at the feeder. When the hen or other two chicks tried run the incubator chick off, the dog went after the aggressors. The incubator chick realized the advantage the dog provided and continued to feed.

Chick closest to dog reared by me. Center chick and brown sibling threatening chick I reared and dog looking into situation. Hen avoiding dog.








American Dominique cockerel would like to run everyone off, but hen takes him on. She would also like to go after chick reared by me.








Hen drove off cockerel and his buddy and then started to do same against chick I reared.








Hen and both her chicks tried to displace chick I reared, but would not push luck with dog allowing chick I reared to continue feeding. Hen and her chicks gave up leaving mine to continue feeding alone with dog standing by.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I absolutely love that dog. I did see cooperation between my Guineas and dogs but never anything like your dog took on.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I absolutely love that dog. I did see cooperation between my Guineas and dogs but never anything like your dog took on.


You should see what goes on when groups of juveniles come together. It can be like a gang war between hyena clans. The members of a group stand together and give threat displays a rival group. Some times 5 week old chicks can defeat 10 week old juveniles. And 3 week old chicks with a dominant moma will run off much larger juvenile without moma's direct help. You can easily hear the aggression sounds produced by such small birds.

The roosters can play a real role too. My game roosters can have major investment in their young after the mother weans them. If the roosters young gets into a conflict with chickens that are not the roosters kids, the rooster will step in to help his kids in a big way. He will even thump hens.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

The dog is overweight


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics and the behavior explanations! What kind of dog is it?


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

English shepherd. I have four


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I will try to post videos depicting behaviors. I have been preparing to write a book on the behaviors for some time and getting materials together needed for the effort. There are lots of behaviors, lot that are not in the literature, scientific or otherwise.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we all have seen things with our animals that were never realized by the outside world. It's part of what makes chickens so addictive, their interactions with each other can e amazing.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I think we all have seen things with our animals that were never realized by the outside world. It's part of what makes chickens so addictive, their interactions with each other can e amazing.


Jane Goodall got her start just by being a good observer of behavior.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I will try to post videos depicting behaviors. I have been preparing to write a book on the behaviors for some time and getting materials together needed for the effort. There are lots of behaviors, lot that are not in the literature, scientific or otherwise.


I think a behavior book would be excellent!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> English shepherd. I have four


Great dog!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now is as good a time as any for a book.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I had a hen producing hatching eggs about 3 months ago where I collected a couple because her nest had to be relocated. A major wind event knocked her nest site over destroying most of the eggs. Those eggs where placed into a working incubator and brooded in parallel to the additional eggs the hen kept for herself. Now nearly 8 weeks later, the hen-reared and incubator / brooder reared chicks are interacting. The hen does not recognize the chick she did not raise and thus normally she and "her" chicks run the first one off. Yesterday while was feeding a female dog that is prone to intervening in chicken conflicts took up for the incubator chick making so it could eat at the feeder. When the hen or other two chicks tried run the incubator chick off, the dog went after the aggressors. The incubator chick realized the advantage the dog provided and continued to feed.
> 
> Chick closest to dog reared by me. Center chick and brown sibling threatening chick I reared and dog looking into situation. Hen avoiding dog.
> View attachment 36858
> ...


Awesome Dog!


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I think we all have seen things with our animals that were never realized by the outside world. It's part of what makes chickens so addictive, their interactions with each other can e amazing.


One of my favorite things to observe is paternal investment. On another site I posted a lot about broody behavior of roosters. I have observed it many times through my life but only in the last decade or so did I piece together what was actually done and what conditions affected it being realized.

Be forewarned, my writing is going to progressively degrade through the day. I have eggnogg and found an unopened bottle of spirits to keep me warm. Has been a decade since I had such so will be interesting.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> English shepherd. I have four


Amazing breed! Friendly, smart and loyal. Herding dogs with watchdog instincts if I recall?
How bad do they shed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Closed Flock said:


> Be forewarned, my writing is going to progressively degrade through the day. I have eggnogg and found an unopened bottle of spirits to keep me warm. Has been a decade since I had such so will be interesting.


LOL Maybe I should dig out some of mine, I'll be able to follow right along.

We already know Slippy has no issues with it. He's mentioned Bourbon in the past.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Amazing breed! Friendly, smart and loyal. Herding dogs with watchdog instincts if I recall?
> How bad do they shed?


Indoors they shed more than I like. When allowed access to air conditioning during heat of warm season they do not shed like they should. When kept out in heat where cool is sought in the barn, then they shed into a sleek short summer coat like a coyote, except for the tail which remains bushy.

Herding is not something I tried for thus far, but will be creating four to six paddocks each a about 1.5 acres to support about 6 adult sheep. The dogs will be expected to guard and possibly help move the animals between paddocks. Odds are the sheep will lead easily.

I have need for indoor dog when it comes to poultry guarding, especially at night. A German Pointer that causes much less shedding issues wakes me up when English Shepherds are dealing with some that might need my intervention. Most such events are at night like a raccoon in a location the dogs cannot get too. Raccoon in tree not good, raccoon in a pen the dogs will destroy to get a raccoon is much worse. When awakened I go out and shoot raccoon so everyone can relax again.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> Indoors they shed more than I like. When allowed access to air conditioning during heat of warm season they do not shed like they should. When kept out in heat where cool is sought in the barn, then they shed into a sleek short summer coat like a coyote, except for the tail which remains bushy.
> 
> Herding is not something I tried for thus far, but will be creating four to six paddocks each a about 1.5 acres to support about 6 adult sheep. The dogs will be expected to guard and possibly help move the animals between paddocks. Odds are the sheep will lead easily.
> 
> I have need for indoor dog when it comes to poultry guarding, especially at night. A German Pointer that causes much less shedding issues wakes me up when English Shepherds are dealing with some that might need my intervention. Most such events are at night like a raccoon in a location the dogs cannot get too. Raccoon in tree not good, raccoon in a pen the dogs will destroy to get a raccoon is much worse. When awakened I go out and shoot raccoon so everyone can relax again.


Excellent plan! Plus you had me at "I go out and shoot raccon..."


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> Indoors they shed more than I like. When allowed access to air conditioning during heat of warm season they do not shed like they should. When kept out in heat where cool is sought in the barn, then they shed into a sleek short summer coat like a coyote, except for the tail which remains bushy.
> 
> Herding is not something I tried for thus far, but will be creating four to six paddocks each a about 1.5 acres to support about 6 adult sheep. The dogs will be expected to guard and possibly help move the animals between paddocks. Odds are the sheep will lead easily.
> 
> I have need for indoor dog when it comes to poultry guarding, especially at night. A German Pointer that causes much less shedding issues wakes me up when English Shepherds are dealing with some that might need my intervention. Most such events are at night like a raccoon in a location the dogs cannot get too. Raccoon in tree not good, raccoon in a pen the dogs will destroy to get a raccoon is much worse. When awakened I go out and shoot raccoon so everyone can relax again.


PS
I never thought I'd say this but I believe a Standard Poodle may be one of the best indoor/outdoor dogs especially if you are sick of shedding.
We built our home at Slippy Lodge and only have wood and tile floors because of dog shedding. Our robot vac works overtime and is one of the best $250+ dollars we ever spent!
I'll always have herding/working breeds but a Standard Poodle is looking pretty good based on my research.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

What an awesome awesome dog. So very cool- I am looking forward to reading your book! I love seeing those behaviors. It only reinforces that there is so much yet to be learned about these creatures, and their social structures and communications.

I am, among other things, an editor- although I don't always edit my own writing...  I write like I talk for the most part. However, point being, if you need a person for that sort of thing, I'd be happy to pitch in. When the time comes.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

I call this pic; "Yeah, the Polka Dot Fleece Blankie is kinda gay, but I Sure Love The Big Guy"!


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't it funny how some things are perfectly for them but not us humans?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Closed Flock said:


>


That one pic of them all trying to get back in the nest is a hoot.

What is really special is daddy brooding chicks. I got to see that for the first time with my daddy Guinea with his keets. I never saw it with any of my chickens.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


>


Great Pics!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I had a hen producing hatching eggs about 3 months ago where I collected a couple because her nest had to be relocated. A major wind event knocked her nest site over destroying most of the eggs. Those eggs where placed into a working incubator and brooded in parallel to the additional eggs the hen kept for herself. Now nearly 8 weeks later, the hen-reared and incubator / brooder reared chicks are interacting. The hen does not recognize the chick she did not raise and thus normally she and "her" chicks run the first one off. Yesterday while was feeding a female dog that is prone to intervening in chicken conflicts took up for the incubator chick making so it could eat at the feeder. When the hen or other two chicks tried run the incubator chick off, the dog went after the aggressors. The incubator chick realized the advantage the dog provided and continued to feed.
> 
> Chick closest to dog reared by me. Center chick and brown sibling threatening chick I reared and dog looking into situation. Hen avoiding dog.
> View attachment 36858
> ...


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I had a hen producing hatching eggs about 3 months ago where I collected a couple because her nest had to be relocated. A major wind event knocked her nest site over destroying most of the eggs. Those eggs where placed into a working incubator and brooded in parallel to the additional eggs the hen kept for herself. Now nearly 8 weeks later, the hen-reared and incubator / brooder reared chicks are interacting. The hen does not recognize the chick she did not raise and thus normally she and "her" chicks run the first one off. Yesterday while was feeding a female dog that is prone to intervening in chicken conflicts took up for the incubator chick making so it could eat at the feeder. When the hen or other two chicks tried run the incubator chick off, the dog went after the aggressors. The incubator chick realized the advantage the dog provided and continued to feed.
> 
> Chick closest to dog reared by me. Center chick and brown sibling threatening chick I reared and dog looking into situation. Hen avoiding dog.
> View attachment 36858
> ...


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My chickens have began doing a ritual everyday which seems strange but may be normal. My rooster and a hen sit down and all the hens make a circle around them and appear to groom them. That hen gets up and the next hen takes her place and the ritual continues until every hen has had her turn sitting with the Rooster and being groomed. This happened yesterday and today. Once all have had a turn they all go about their business. Do you know about this ritual?


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like sunbathing is under way. Mine just started doing same as direct sunlight hits ground in their pens. A few even starting to dust bath. A couple birds must get up on something elevated in order to sunbath.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

Mine do not sunbath unless good sunlight. They will not do it when wind chill too extreme. It appears to be a means of passively gaining heat to conserve energy.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mine have been sunbathing and dust bathing for a while. This is in ritual form. It starts by each hen in sequence. The Rooster remains and each hen takes a turn sitting beside him. The others appear to groom them. After about 5 minutes that hen joins the circle and the next hen sits by the Rooster and so on and so forth. It looks so organized.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Mine mostly do it with their dust bathing, and you see all sorts of what looks like ritual behavior.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I will try to post videos depicting behaviors. I have been preparing to write a book on the behaviors for some time and getting materials together needed for the effort. There are lots of behaviors, lot that are not in the literature, scientific or otherwise.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My chickens have odd behavior from what I am told. A friend told me that I have puppies with feathers. They want to sit in my lap and several want their back rubbed. My barred rock will sit for 30 minutes for her back rub. I was always told that you need 1 nesting box for 3 hens. I had 3 for 6 chickens. I added 3 more. I have 6 hens and none will lay in the same box as the other. They all want their own box. In fact I had put a golf ball in each box so they would know where to lay. The golf balls have been moved from box to box. The hens roll the golf ball not just out but put them in another nest box. Also each of them when they first started to lay wanted me to hold them before they would go to to the box. They would jump up in my arms and squawk for about 15 minutes. They each did this for the first two days of laying. Now they just go to their box to lay and they don't want another chicken in their box. Is this strange or normal behavior. They also will not stay out in the big yard without me. If I step out of the big yard, they run back into their covered run.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> My chickens have odd behavior from what I am told. A friend told me that I have puppies with feathers. They want to sit in my lap and several want their back rubbed. My barred rock will sit for 30 minutes for her back rub. I was always told that you need 1 nesting box for 3 hens. I had 3 for 6 chickens. I added 3 more. I have 6 hens and none will lay in the same box as the other. They all want their own box. In fact I had put a golf ball in each box so they would know where to lay. The golf balls have been moved from box to box. The hens roll the golf ball not just out but put them in another nest box. Also each of them when they first started to lay wanted me to hold them before they would go to to the box. They would jump up in my arms and squawk for about 15 minutes. They each did this for the first two days of laying. Now they just go to their box to lay and they don't want another chicken in their box. Is this strange or normal behavior. They also will not stay out in the big yard without me. If I step out of the big yard, they run back into their covered run.


You are definitely perceived as the Alpha bird.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe that is why my little rooster turned against me and the hens!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's more likely that he will be the deferential second toward you and Alpha when you aren't there. I have a bunch of roosters and several treat me that way. We're interposing our views on four million years of behavior, so who knows? It's not quite the symbiotic relationship we have with dogs. Domesticated cats could have evolved differently but it goes back to their original function with humans.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> It's more likely that he will be the deferential second toward you and Alpha when you aren't there. I have a bunch of roosters and several treat me that way. We're interposing our views on four million years of behavior, so who knows? It's not quite the symbiotic relationship we have with dogs. Domesticated cats could have evolved differently but it goes back to their original function with humans.


I am thinking of getting a Lavender Orpington rooster. (Believe it or not my neighbors complain that they miss hearing a rooster crow. They like to sit on their porches in the morning with coffee and listen to him crow). I hope they will accept him. Also my little black Australorp is bullied so bad by all my other 5 pullets. I can't find another Australorp pullet so I am planning on a Black star pullet. I am hoping another black chick will be of help to her. Please advise your opinion.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I am thinking of getting a Lavender Orpington rooster. (Believe it or not my neighbors complain that they miss hearing a rooster crow. They like to sit on their porches in the morning with coffee and listen to him crow). I hope they will accept him. Also my little black Australorp is bullied so bad by all my other 5 pullets. I can't find another Australorp pullet so I am planning on a Black star pullet. I am hoping another black chick will be of help to her. Please advise your opinion.


Pairs of each usually work better than a single of one breed as far as integrating.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Pairs of each usually work better than a single of one breed as far as integrating.


As I can't find a Black Australorp pullet do you think a Black star would work? This poor little girl lives in Hell.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> As I can't find a Black Australorp pullet do you think a Black star would work? This poor little girl lives in Hell.


I don't know. I would aim for as close as you can get and then try introducing them to each other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alone, not with the rest of the flock. Give them time to form a bond. Since you have so much space dividing off their coop/run will allow the others to see and hear them while they become friends.


----------

